# The Hammer Mod-hcigar



## Alex (25/4/14)

Look what I picked up late this afternoon at VapeKing.






Damn, this one is so nice to use, I can't believe how good it feels in my hand. Fire button is super sensitive and everything fits together like a swiss watch. The weight is fantastic, I had it sitting upright in the car all the way home, well at least when I wasn't vaping on it . And she is sturdy.



This could well become my favourite thing.

Oh yeah, I also picked up 2 Efest 35W 18650's at the same time. They're on the charger atm, but here's a sneak peak.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

Aw sheite. Now I want one again  stop it now, trying to save for 20w. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear (25/4/14)

It makes me happy to hear you are happy, I have a Hammer and a Taifun on hold and will pick them up next week, so looking forward to having it in my hand and vapeing on it.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do Alex, its build quality is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/14)

Wayne said:


> It makes me happy to hear you are happy, I have a Hammer and a Taifun on hold and will pick them up next week, so looking forward to having it in my hand and vapeing on it.
> 
> Thanks





Gizmo said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do Alex, its build quality is incredible.



I actually assembled it while driving back on the highway, don't tell the cops. 

You were right about this mod, it just feels to comfortable in the hand. And it even has a cool locking ring I just discovered  so awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/14)

Congrats @Alex , I saw the look in your eye this afternoon when you were holding it  Absolute brilliant mod


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (25/4/14)

Thanks @JB1987, my credit card finger started twitching big time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

It does look lovely indeed
I like the way how it stands with the button out on the side.
Sort of like a side firing mod, but probably very comfortable to hold...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

I ve got it today as well and loving it . I just didnt knew about battery safety so until i source some efest purple is no use  For it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

Is better to get flat top or button top battery for it?


----------



## Alex (25/4/14)

andro said:


> Is better to get flat top or button top battery for it?



Doesn't really matter, although you should go for the ones I posted above, if you have a chance.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Awesome @Alex. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

I visited VapeKing yesterday and held this Hammer mod and tried it out on @Gizmo 's kayfun
It does feel extremely solid
And not like any other mod shape, very comfortable
I was seriously considering getting one, but maybe next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto (27/4/14)

That thing is huge! If I ever get one I'll call it "mjolnir" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Its not really Huge at all imo


----------



## crack2483 (27/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its not really Huge at all imo



That's what she said 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (27/4/14)

wazarmoto said:


> That thing is huge! If I ever get one I'll call it "mjolnir"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



It really isn't, standing it side by side with a VTR, Nemesis, and the Hammer. It's much smaller, and that's in 18650 mode. In baby battery mode it would almost vanish.


----------



## andro (29/4/14)

Tmrw finally will get my efest battery 18350 and 18650 purple from vk. 
And i will be using mine as well. So if i understood correctly with those battery i can build any ohm coil for the kayfun with no problem correct?


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Hi Andro

If its the new Purple 35A ones from VapeKing, then yes, you can go very low on the ohms.

So, say for example, your coil comes out at 0.3 ohms (very low)
Then at full battery charge of 4.2V, it will draw 14 Amps, which is lower than the 35 Amp limit of the battery.
(I=V/R, 14 amps = 4.2 Volts/0.3 ohms)

I am not sure if those batteries are on the usual tables we get that have been posted before which show the minimum resistance, but usually folks like to add a fairly large margin of safety.

Maybe I am being too conservative, but until you get some people that can confirm this - I would say don't go lower than 0.3 ohms. Then again, not sure how often you would want to do that anyway 

Perhaps one of the more experienced low ohmers can help out here. I am thinking @johan, @Rowan Francis , @Matthee 

PS: I have used this battery at 0.7 ohms and it works fine and nothing gets hot. So I can vouch for that resistance from personal experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

andro said:


> Tmrw finally will get my efest battery 18350 and 18650 purple from vk.
> And i will be using mine as well. So if i understood correctly with those battery i can build any ohm coil for the kayfun with no problem correct?



Not any coil unfortunately.

It all depends on the amp limit of the battery. Generally speaking you would want to have 2 amp safety margin, by this I mean for example, the amp limit on a particular battery is 10.5 amps, you dont wanna draw more than 8.5 amps.

Here is a calculator to help you determine what the lowest is you can go for your batteries.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

with a 35A battery, you could go as low as 0.12ohm, BUT as @BhavZ said, you need to factor in some safety margin as well.

so the battery can handle a 0.12ohm coil, but you shouldnt go lower than say 0.4ohms to be really safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

andro said:


> Tmrw finally will get my efest battery 18350 and 18650 purple from vk.
> And i will be using mine as well. So if i understood correctly with those battery i can build any ohm coil for the kayfun with no problem correct?


See battery chart above. Note that with the 18350 you can not go nearly as low as the 18650s.


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

thanks for the updated chart @Matthee


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Yes, @andro - I forgot to mention in my reply - that I was talking about the 18650 batts with the 35A limit.

Also notice from the chart that @Matthee has posted above that those 35 Amp Efest 18650 batts are not on there. However, take a look at the Efest 18650 30A which is on there. Simple calculations would suggest that it can go as low as 0.14 ohms, but that chart shows that the safe level is 0.4 ohms (shaded in yellow). I.e. at 0.4 ohms that battery is drawing 10.5 Amps which is way lower than its limit of 30 amps. 

So if I were to extrapolate that for the 35 Amp 18650 new purple Efest battery, it would suggest not going above about 12.25 amps. So the safe to vape region would be no lower than 0.34 ohms. So 0.4 ohms if you round up. Same as the older 30A battery 

As @Matthee has mentioned the smaller batteries have much lower amp limits - so bear that in mind, you can't go as low ohms on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/14)

Nice guys .. i also would prefer to stay on the side of .4 and have a bit of a safety margin .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (30/4/14)

Perfect . I built a 1.3 ohm coil for the kayfun . Will try that today with the 18650 purple in it and finally try my first mech mod . Cant wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

andro said:


> Perfect . I built a 1.3 ohm coil for the kayfun . Will try that today with the 18650 purple in it and finally try my first mech mod . Cant wait


keep us updated bro


----------



## andro (30/4/14)

Im really liking this hammer. Use it so far with the 18350 and kayfun lite .


I converted the air hole into a cone of 2.5 mm opening and 1.6 at the end and the wistling noise is gone . 
That was done with a dremel ( i love that tool ) with a conic bit for sculpting and a 1.6 mm drill bit . No drill press, took 3 min and worked like a hot knife througth butter . 


So far i like the experience of the mech mod .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Nicely done man..

yeah mechs are definitely awesome devices!


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

andro said:


> Im really liking this hammer. Use it so far with the 18350 and kayfun lite .
> View attachment 4574
> 
> I converted the air hole into a cone of 2.5 mm opening and 1.6 at the end and the wistling noise is gone .
> ...


Looking great. Glad you are enjoying the mech experience.


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

well done


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Congrats @andro !

How is the vape? Compared to other equipment?


----------



## andro (1/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @andro !
> 
> How is the vape? Compared to other equipment?


It vape consistent and nicely full of flavour . I try the kayfun on the mvp and it taste really nice as well . I would say that i like the way that sit in the hand . I think that any equipment of good quality can vape well it just go down to personal taste. I like as well the fact that is simple . Only a button and thats it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/5/14)

Can i leave the battery in when not in use and just use the lock ring or is better to take the battery off all the time before going to bed etc ?


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

andro said:


> Can i leave the battery in when not in use and just use the lock ring or is better to take the battery off all the time before going to bed etc ?


If the locking ring is in place then it should be fine

My battery on my nemesis only gets removed to check voltage remaining or to charge the battery, else it lives in the nemesis.

So IMO it is ok to leave it in.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JB1987 (1/5/14)

Congrats on the purchase @andro , I think it's a fantastic mod, been eyeing it for a while myself  


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## andro (6/5/14)

When should i charge the battery? When the voltage drop to what level? I use efest purple 18650 and 18350 .


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Not an expert by any means as far as this goes, but I change mine every 4 hours or so. Most importantly, don't wait for the battery to die on you.


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

andro said:


> When should i charge the battery? When the voltage drop to what level? I use efest purple 18650 and 18350 .


When the voltage drops below 3.7V you will notice a change in the vape, it will be weaker and less satisfying, I would say that is the time to change it.

Normally change the battery out at about 3.5-3.6V

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (6/5/14)

Thanks will do


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

I can now join the Vikings among us, with a Hammer - hCigar MOD. 

Thank you VapeKing for my new toy. 

Here it is with the Kayfun 3.1 on. It looks so lovely. 





Have still to build the Kayfun and put a battery in the Hammer, but as soon as I have, I will report.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

Hey hey, welcome to the club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Welcome to the mech mod club man, its a whole new world and you will not look back

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

I'm sure @Gizmo warned you about the switch. If not I'm doing so now. Just watch out when you lock/unlock it that it doesn't unscrew on you. I almost lost the switch parts on the first night I had mine.


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

Alex said:


> I'm sure @Gizmo warned you about the switch. If not I'm doing so now. Just watch out when you lock/unlock it that it doesn't unscrew on you. I almost lost the switch parts on the first night I had mine.



Yip, it happened to me, was quick to catch all the parts, but now i am aware of the risk. Attempted to tighten the switch screw enough to try avoid this happening again.

Fortunately, the hammer design is great, in that you do not need to lock the switch every time you put it down.


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

Wayne said:


> I can now join the Vikings among us, with a Hammer - hCigar MOD.


I've got such a soft-spot for the hammer, looks good there! have you got a cool serial number too? Would love something cool like 2828 or 6969 etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------

